# Were there any bonito schools?



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Were there any bonito schools near the Pensacola Pass today?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

There were a ton there a few weeks ago. Not sure about lately.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I saw a bunch of schools out near the edge this past week. I caught as many if not more bonita jigging then I did AJ's. Looks like they have gone out deeper with the smaller bait fish.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I know [email protected]$*head. That was this Wednesday. In other words they have moved further out. AKA not in the Pass!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what's biting @ the pass now...anybody knows.???


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Of all the things to argue about. PITIFUL !!

:nonono:nonono:nonono


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You should read some of this retards(backwoods) other posts..The sheephead should start to show up STRONG in the pass soon..Im sure there are still some bobos in there and there are always redfish..


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *backwoods (1/24/2009)*He didn't ask about the edge and didn't ask about 3 weeks ago. Were there any schools in the pass TODAY?


Wow,

You're just a tool aren't you?


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

do you really need that answered? lol


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Friday in front of the coast guard station there were some bonita busting and lots of birds working hope this helps , also just out the pass about 3 miles from the #1 bouy there was a good bit working in there.

TIM


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

> *backwoods (1/24/2009)*He didn't ask about the edge and didn't ask about 3 weeks ago. Were there any schools in the pass TODAY?


haha wow dude


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *backwoods (1/24/2009)*He didn't ask about the edge and didn't ask about 3 weeks ago. Were there any schools in the pass TODAY?




Some people are just idiots! What a douche bag!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

On sunday, they were about thick7 miles out.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *backwoods (1/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Kingfish53 (1/26/2009)*
> ...




I didn't realize we had such a Prim and Proper English professor on the forum! Why don't you take your pot stirring, sarcastic, and ignorant comments to the backwoods and stop being such a jackass!


----------

